# Sling pop - very pricey aluminum slingshot



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like a cool little slingshot (not considering the price), but I fear this kind of marketing will be putting slingshots into the hands of a lot of (I'll resist various colorful terms I might use here) people who do dumb s#$t with them and cause problems for those of us who just want to shoot sensibly. I hope I'm wrong.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/burnleydesign/brnly-slingpop-pocket-slingshot-and-bottle-opener

Oh, it gets worse...

http://www.maxim.com/tech/gadgets/article/slingpop-bottle-opening-pocket-slingshot-2015-10


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't see the issues that you seem to think exist here.

At 125 bucks each you know a bunch of stupid kids aren't getting a hold of them. And it isn't like they can't get a cheap 10 dollar wrist rocket at walmart already anyways. Yeah, it has a bottle opener, but so what? Mine doesn't but I still have a few beers while shooting. It's not like putting a bottle opener on a slingshot is enabling.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice but a Lil to rich for me !


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

The kids I know just twist their beers open.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

At over a hundred bucks a pop, I see an overpriced yuppie novelty, not a trouble causing toy for mischievous kids.

Thanks for sharing though! 
If this teaches me anything, it's that I have to get my thinking cap on and put some cool novelty up on kickstarter????


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

On the bright side... This gimmick should serve to help some people increase their level of knowledge. Specifically--- It should help affluent hipsters and dilettantes obtain first-hand knowledge of local weapons ordinances and the attitudes of local cops and courts in weapons-unfriendly environments like NYC, SF and most other major US cities. Who knows? It might even help spread knowledge of the fact that most cops aren't cool with weapons being worn or carried as frivolous fashion accessories.

Edit... I think Viper is right and that kids headed for trouble with slingshots will be buying the SS's that hardware stores sell for around $5---not this overpriced yuppie trinket.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

At that price, send me 2 ..... One to crap on and one to cover it up with. :naughty:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I see no issue. The only bad that can come out of this will be the intense regret that the one or two folks that end up with one of these things get when the sport really bites them, & they find out what they COULD have gotten for that dough, though...

...honestly, I've got to give em' credit for pulling almost 40 G's off the things...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well that won't do me any good...First ~ to much money for a $35 dollar item Second ~ I don't drink (can't afford it).....OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I know how hard it is to start a business, I wish him luck.

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i don`t understand the current fascination with putting a bottle opener on everything . especially on anything made in

china . you can buy them seperately for almost nothing , after all . lets resurrect ` church keys` , the original

multitool ------------------ picture enclosed for those that can`t remember when beer came in

steel cans -----


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

YA, I have no idea what the opener thing is all about ?

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

For the pricey price, even charging for color and a $40 small ammo pouch you can buy for $2 better made for coins too, you can get a hand forged iron one from Black Sheep Forge that is many times more durable and the bottle opener tang won't degrade like it would with very soft aluminum. Bottle caps are made of steel, many times harder than aluminum, go figure....

I have bottle openers already..a church key in each glove box, one on my key ring, one on all my Swiss kniveS and combination plier thingies, and any convenience store that sells glass bottled bevs has one on hand so you can suck down your drink de jour on the spot. This version of Black Sheep Forge's REAL slingshot with a REAL bottle opener has got to be the most pricey little aluminum bottle opener on the market (well, perhaps one in Dubai made of 18k gold with a titanium tang insert and pave set with gem stone of choice would be more).

But the online business draws suckers by the million...there will be those who blow $100 on an aluminum casting that opens bottles and breaks them also, shattering shergs of glass all over the river banks and channels, sandy heavily populated beaches where babies and kids run and play, and stream beds used by summer's waders and fly fishers who don't want holes in their waist waders, and garnishing the general environment for summer's bare feet to acquire lacerations and sutures, tetanus shots etc.. "There's a sucker born every minute." P.T. Barnum...the famous circus magnate.

And what gets me is they PROMOTE breaking glass bottles with this pricey and rather silly gadget. I think this forum will have a hayday of humor with this thread, Fred....can't wait for all the come backs. Afterall, levity is a welcome element.

I guess the next thing is a combination slingshot, jeep jack and entrenching tool that doubles as a grenade launcher and of course, don't forget, a bottle opener.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pop top brew cans were invented, having watched ******* :koolaid: drunks tear the tops off of ordinary beer cans.

Hey Matt, what about putting a bottle opener on your HDPEs for the chug and plug events? Just kidding Matt. They stole your idea, Matt and Black Sheep Forge, it's time to sue.

Besides, there will be a Chinese knock off by dung king for $5 soon enough. Ahhh sooo. Just promote twist off caps and canned beverages! Most glass bottle bevs comes with 'em anyway.

I seriously doubt a $100+ slingshot that is so puney and spindly would sell to a kid or much of anyone else. Likely it's headed for airline catalogues that are placed in the seat pocket for bored passenges with money to burn on 5 star hotel gourmet supper per diem accounts to buy as a gag gift for the corporation Christmas party, attended by all the duffless sexytaries and such, for the poobah of the board of directors or CEO. :naughty:

If it were me marketing this toy I'd of course offer it for 15 times what it's worth for a period of time so suckers would pay for the molds and machinery/tooling THEN market it en mass for $5 wholesale, $10 retail, and include the leather pouch and extra band/pouch set too.

I can't wait for this thread to "develop" with humorous comments, afterall, a little levity is a welcome element. OM, you are too kind to value this at $35. But you are a kind sort.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Now thats funny...


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I like the fact that slings are being put in the limelight....

Drink and plink>?>>...You're wanting folks to shoot GLASS????

Umm dude. That's gonna cause more foot lacerations and RTS shots than I care to imagine

Put a tab pull on one, I'm with ya....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that is one wayyyyyyyyyyyy overpriced piece of hipster trendy crap. but aint all slingshots bottle openers? think about it, aim, shoot, *crash! *Bottle brokened/opened ! ! !

thats it ! im getting motivated to make copies of my bottle opener/slingshot and selling them !

how does $40 sound ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I hate to admit it but I'm sorta obsessed with bottle opener slingshots. This one seems to be about twice as expensive as I would have guessed.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Just for the record, I have no problem with a bottle opener built into a slingshot. How about a shot glass built into a slingshot -- you miss the can, you take a shot. Okay, that one may be a bad idea.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is a pretty good looking slingshot .. I will give it that. The bottle opener is a mystery to me. I could open a bottle with any of my slingshots, or a lighter or ... anything really.

Plus tubes are not for me. lol. But again .. it looks great!

Edit: Put a small functional clay ammo mold in the handle .. now you're talking.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

how about this bottle -opener slingshot i made for the last altoids contest ??--------------fail safe

redundancy .............


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

@fsimpson DUDE!!!! FKING A!!!! haha. Missed this one somehow....


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Very over priced. Nicely made but too expensive. Ive seen ones on etsy by a shop called Oak Forge that have bottle openers they look cool.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm partial to this one.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

monkeyboab said:


> Very over priced. Nicely made but too expensive. Ive seen ones on etsy by a shop called Oak Forge that have bottle openers they look cool.


Does anyone have one of these from oak forge? For $45 it does pretty sweet.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

You guys should have seen how muc they were going for on the secondary market when he only released a few.

Edit: found one that went for 425.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't care what you guys think haha

I backed it because I like supporting BRLY knives, he's a hardworking guy with a good team of people.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

HA! Very honest of you Metro and glad to hear he's hardworking. I'd probably just buy him a beer! I didn't mean to bust on the guy -- I don't know him. The slingshot seems a bit pricey to me for what it is, but he's clearly built a brand and with that goes some status and knowledge that it's a quality product. Plus apparently resale -- I looked at a few of his other items also going resale for more than they originally sold for.

My point was around the marketing and probably i'm making a big deal out of nothing, but I can see a lot of people who know nothing about slingshots ending up with them and doing some stupid stuff that could hurt the sport. I don't mean kids that can buy a $10 slingshot and do some dumb things -- I'm not worried about them (hell, most of us were them!). But, hey, maybe it will get more people into the sport and they'll learn the right way to do it. Good to hear the glass is half full opinions on here.



Metropolicity said:


> I don't care what you guys think haha
> 
> I backed it because I like supporting BRLY knives, he's a hardworking guy with a good team of people.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Why... why would you need the proper bit added to an aluminium slingshot to open a beer? If you need to open a beer any piece of metal will do, it isn't difficult. In the good old days a plastic cigarette lighter was the bottle opener we brought with us.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe it will get more kids into the sport of beer drinking.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

SpicyWhiteKnight said:


> You guys should have seen how muc they were going for on the secondary market when he only released a few.
> 
> Edit: found one that went for 425.


The original short run ones were made from Titanium, WAY harder to machine and finish.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

I know they were. Plus anything small batch with his name on it can fetch good money on the secondary. More useful than a vox snailor at least...


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

vox snailor - had to look this up, ultimate worthless hipster pocket toy hard to imagine this as any sort of weapon -------

https://www.google.com/search?q=vox+snailor&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAmoVChMIj8ChiJPqyAIVge0mCh3


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

My 2 HDPEs with a pop bottle neck embedded in a hollow handle and capped with the same platic cap, would serve for about 3 or 4 oz of J.D. Tennessee Bourbon. Forget bottle openers...just nip right out of your SS. Take a shot, take a nip. Don't have to hit or miss...just when the feelin' moves ya. Church ladies will never know you've got a few nips stashed in your slingshot. To heck with ammo storage when you've got a few oz of distiller's art on hand. Wine's fine too. But remember, wine's fine, liquor's quicker.

I think this over priced aluminum goodie would be a pattern for some of the aluminum core boys here to copy and improve a few things too. The aluminum bottle opener will wear out pretty fast, had one on a keychain and before long the sharp steel caps chewed up the small flange used to pry off the caps. For all that money the thing wouldn't last long, that is if it were even used. This frame is a good one to copy but way too pricey to even consider buying unless, like I said, it's in a gadget catalog on an airplane seat pocket for spendy yuppies wearing $180/bottle cologne,. clear nail polished finger nails to tell the world they don't mow their own lawn and ordering $20 cocktails with umbrellas sticking out of them to add to their growing collection of yuppieville gadgets.

Stop laughing and get out and shoot. Wife Susi going with a group of ****** couples to the jungle today for the weekend, been there done that in SE Asia, I'd rather enjoy my high Andes cool air and my dogs and get some uninterrupted shootin' time in than fuzzy tarantulas and whatnot invading my shorts and stuff (the stuff is what worries me) and wringing wet Amazon humidity and heat.  The bare breasted little brown natives and ************* blow gun monkey eaters can frickin' have it. 3 days 2 nights $160 chow and bus included is a great trade for three days of no honey do's, but I'll miss her alright. Maybe she'll get body painted. If so and she's photo'd, I'll post. If not, eatcher hearts out guys.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Fsimpson, that link you proviced just above...the thing looks like an antique torture or radical 1300's sexual device. Reminds me of a stainless steel wallet "card" doo dad with all sorts of stuff on it to clip, cut, measure and tighten a very small range of nuts and bolts I saw in an airplane seat pocket cataloge once. "Survival card" I think it was called. Tactical black anodized of course. Survive where, the Mexico City Hilton yuppie bar and disco? hehe


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm partial to this one.


that sir, is a dazzler.

may i ask its origin please?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I hate to admit it but I'm sorta obsessed with bottle opener slingshots. This one seems to be about twice as expensive as I would have guessed.


What the heck are you drinking that you need a bottle opener for? Change your brand. Problem solved.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

A slingshot with a built in corkscrew would be intresting lol !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Why fool with a slingshot to open bottles when all you have to do is wear an $8 stainless steel barman's ring?

http://coolmaterial.com/style/bottle-opener-rings/

Jillions of bar keepers own one...fast, small, works. I saw my first one years ago in a bar...the guy opened bottles seeming with his hand, I asked, "How'd you do that?" then he showed me his ring.

Then there is the "multi tool" that fits on a zipper pull, 2 screw drivers and a bottle opener...$20 (too high)

http://coolmaterial.com/gear/the-multi-tool-that-fits-on-a-zipper/

Luna, that's cool...a "screwshot"? SS with a cork screw...

Soon we'll have slingshot multi tools including an LED, burning laser for starting camp fires, and a GPS receiver, AM/FM ear bud radio and time piece, compass, and cell phone blue toothed to ear buds all in the handle and forks. You could talk while you shoot.

I still like my 4 shot capacity hollow HDPE handles (whisky shots that is) that double for ammo or band storage (without the booze of course). Perhaps I should patent this just in case millions of booz haulin' slingshots suddenly appear out of China. Or one with a hole in the handle that fits a standard minibottle.

fSimpson, I completely forgot your bottle opener SS in the Altoids contest. Right! Tripple redundancy.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

All I can say is he better hope PT Barnum was right !


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you like it buy it. No one can tell you how to spend your money. What's stupid to one person may be great to another.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Whatever floats your boat !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Top of the day SS Shooterz,

fsimpson had it covered three ways from Sunday with the rig he made up. The Sling-Pop appears to be extremely well made bottle openers that can also shoot slingshot ammo, if they were about $20 to $25 for the fancy colors. The price of $125? (is that correct?) is the price for someone that don't know sh!t from shinola about the real world of slingshots *WE* live in! I look at the $125 price of admission, turns into 2 or 3 outstanding models that guys and gals on the forum produce. Oh well, like my dear ol' departed Dad used to say, "for every pot, there is a lid". And boy, was he right! But, to each his on!

SSS :twocents:

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

For slingshots there ok but as bottle openers probably won't last thru a case of long necks !
Ka ching !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > I'm partial to this one.
> ...


This slingshot originated in my garage! Thanks!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to admit it but I'm sorta obsessed with bottle opener slingshots. This one seems to be about twice as expensive as I would have guessed.
> ...


This is what I have on hand. Hard to find in cans. But also not great catch box fodder. What is a fine beer swilling slingshot shooting man to do!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me that the same people who complain about a slingshot's price, are willing to spend so much to buy a semi-custom knife that they'll barely ever use!

I mean, good grief... on even the simplest and plainest slingshot designs that are hand made... you've got far more time and energy invested in making it than almost any knife that's under $500 in price...


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > you said:
> ...


More and more good beers in cans these days. Clearly the brewers are slingshot aficionados.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that the same people who complain about a slingshot's price, are willing to spend so much to buy a semi-custom knife that they'll barely ever use!
> 
> I mean, good grief... on even the simplest and plainest slingshot designs that are hand made... you've got far more time and energy invested in making it than almost any knife that's under $500 in price...


 + 1 -- -it amazes me what people will spend on custom or semi custom folders , and then not use them for more than cutting a piece of paper on youtube cause they don`t want to scratch them . but its their money --------


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > you said:
> ...


Learn to use yer teeth like a real man.


----------



## Lee Harmon Kirk (Nov 1, 2015)

*I am also really into brnly and the custom knife scene, are you on his facebook group?*


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm partial to this one.


 dopeness


----------

